# Easton Carbon Storm arrows...ever heard of them?



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

My brother spoke with a bow shop yesterday that said Easton was replacing the Epics with the "Storm" arrows. There is nothing on Easton's web site about this. Does anyone know anything about this mystery arrow?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I bought some Storms at my shop too. I wrote to Easton asking about specs but never got an answer.


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dave V said:


> I bought some Storms at my shop too. I wrote to Easton asking about specs but never got an answer.


My brother was told they are compatible to the Epics. How do the Storms shoot for you? Good groups?


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

The Storms by Easton are ok arrows but you'll want to know they are pretty much the lowest end of their carbon arrows. I bought a dozen as my first set of carbon because I didn't want to jump into $120/doz set right off the bat. Specs are hard to come by but you can find it by searching online. I have the 340's and I think they are 8.9gr/inch. Not bad shafts for around $50/doz.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*As a long time Easton dealer/shooter.... Never heard of them??? 

We do sell a lot of Epics. Great arrow.... at a nice price.*


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Rgarbarino said:


> The Storms by Easton are ok arrows but you'll want to know they are pretty much the lowest end of their carbon arrows. I bought a dozen as my first set of carbon because I didn't want to jump into $120/doz set right off the bat. Specs are hard to come by but you can find it by searching online. I have the 340's and I think they are 8.9gr/inch. Not bad shafts for around $50/doz.


That's why I bought them. For getting back into "form" again I didn't want to spend a lot of bux until I got myself tuned up again. As it turns out I bought a new bow anyway so all the money spent for precision matched arrows would have pretty much been wasted.

I've been doing all sorts of searches and haven't found anything on them. Wherever you got your specs, did they have anything on the 500's?


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

Where did you buy them? My shop sells a ton of "Easton Carbon Raiders" they run $60 a dozen. They are an exclusive for our shops' chain. Storm sounds like it might be the same arrow with a different name sold as an "exclusive" for that chain.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Mine isn't a chain store, just a local bow shop. I have seen these advertised online in a few places as well. But still no specs. The best I've seen is a simple poundage range. Mine are Storm 500's rated for 45-50 lbs. Yes, they're on the low end price wise but for me they're doing fine until I can get back into shape and know for sure what other arrows to buy.


----------



## hoyt1981 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Carbon storm*

I actually picked some up at my shop about a month ago.I thought at 6 bucks an arrow why not try them.they actually shot about the same as my goldtips.I shoot the 340's.the day i bought them i was shooting the nocks off so they group real well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*Easton "Storm"*

500-7.3GPI
400-8.9GPI
340-9.3GPI
300-9.5GPI

From the 2008-2009 L.A.S. catalog!


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I just heard back from Easton. This is what they said:

The Storm has a straightness specification of + or - .006". The spine is the number that is on the shaft (340,400,500). The weights are as follows in grains per inch:

340-9.3
400-8.9
500-7.3

It takes a standard CB insert and uses a standard Easton Super Nock.


----------

